# Tons of spyware removed, I think



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

I was helping a friend get rid of tons of viruses and spyware on her computer and think I got them all.  Is there anything in this log to fix, or anything to remove to improve system performance?  Thanks in advance

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:06:30 PM, on 11/8/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\winpatrol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1138842645\EE\AOLHostManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SYSTRAV] xwiz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sound64] br0ken.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\winpatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SnoopFreeUI] SnoopFreeUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Snoop Free Service (SnoopFreeSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a couple of bad entries there, although it looks like you might have got some of it, run the fix to be sure.

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download FixWareout from one of these sites:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts.  You will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so.  Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.

Once the desktop loads please post the text that will open (report.txt) and a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## PC eye (Nov 9, 2006)

The usual failure by HT to properly identify some values in the system registry is common. The ones seen here are non threatening.

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHos t.exe 
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1138842645\EE\AOLHostManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SYSTRAV] xwiz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sound64] br0ken.exe 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe" /systray 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SnoopFreeUI] SnoopFreeUI.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS 
O23 - Service: Snoop Free Service (SnoopFreeSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe

 The system can be scanned for both viruses and trojans at http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/...ym&plfid=22&pkj=NCGSCKMRKRFPECDMEYI&setjsax=1


----------



## Buzz1927 (Nov 9, 2006)

> The usual failure by HT to properly identify some values in the system registry is common.


That's not Hijackthis, it's the on-line analyzer you use that doesn't recognise the entries. 



> The ones seen here are non threatening.


Really? Did your analyzer tell you that? Cos it's telling porkies!


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's the 2 logs requested.  Thanks for your help 



Fixwareout ver 1.003
Last edited 8/11/2006
Post this report in the forums please 

Reg Entries that were deleted 
...

Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.6
Random Runs removed from HKLM 
...

PLEASE NOTE, There WILL be LEGITIMATE FILES LISTED. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE.

»»»»» Searching by size/names... 

»»»»» 
Search five digit cs, dm and jb files.
This WILL/CAN also list Legit Files, Submit them at Virustotal

Other suspects.
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»» Misc files. 

»»»»» Checking for older varients covered by the Rem3 tool.



Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:59:13 AM, on 11/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1138842645\EE\AOLHostManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SYSTRAV] xwiz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sound64] br0ken.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SnoopFreeUI] SnoopFreeUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Snoop Free Service (SnoopFreeSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

PC eye said:


> C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
> C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHos t.exe
> C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
> ...



Are these entries that I should check and remove?


----------



## edifier (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know how busy 'Buzz' still is so hopefully he won't mind me offering some additional help.

  The answer is 'NO'!.

  I CRINGED when 'PC eye' found out about that analizer and started listing whatever it flagged, - as most entries are 'LEGIT'.

   Very Important:
Make sure security programs such as - Trend Micro, AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5, WebrootSpy Sweeper, WinPatrol, SPYBOT, etc are DISABLED until they are needed. They may interfere with the cleaning process.

  Go to 'Control Panel/folder options/view' and check 'show hidden files and folders'.While there, UNCHECK 'hide protected operating system files(recommended)'. Click Apply and Okay.

  Run HijackThis and put a check by the following entries, close all open windows and browsers except HijackThis and click 'Fix Checked'

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SYSTRAV] xwiz.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sound64] br0ken.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*

  Close 'HJT'.

  Look in ADD/REMOVE Programs for anything to do with 'Wareout' and get rid of it.

  Now you need to search your 'C' drive/Partition e.g. - C/Program Files, C/Windows, C/Windows/system, C/Windows/System32, etc to locate and 'Delete' these to entries.


xwiz.exe
br0ken.exe

  Run FixWareout again.

  Reboot your computer and post a new 'HJT' log.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

OK Edifier, I'm getting ready to follow you instructions and will post back when done.  Thanks


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

I followed the directions.  Searched in C/programs/windows,system,system32 for the 2 files (xwiz.exe) and (brOken.exe) couldn't find any trace of them.


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:59:44 PM, on 11/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1138842645\EE\AOLHostManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SnoopFreeUI] SnoopFreeUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Snoop Free Service (SnoopFreeSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


Fixwareout ver 1.003
Last edited 8/11/2006
Post this report in the forums please 

Reg Entries that were deleted 
...

Microsoft (R) Windows Script Host Version 5.6
Random Runs removed from HKLM 
...

PLEASE NOTE, There WILL be LEGITIMATE FILES LISTED. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE.

»»»»» Searching by size/names... 

»»»»» 
Search five digit cs, dm and jb files.
This WILL/CAN also list Legit Files, Submit them at Virustotal

Other suspects.
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»» Misc files. 

»»»»» Checking for older varients covered by the Rem3 tool.


----------



## edifier (Nov 9, 2006)

Well those entries are now gone from your log. Let's flush the restore folder by going to 'Control Panel/ System/System Restore' and check the box ' Turn off system restore on all drives' click 'apply' and 'okay'. 'REBOOT' your computer and then enable system restore again and create a 'New Restore Point' by going to 'Start/Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Restore'.

  Update AVG Antispyware.

  Download ATF-Cleaner to your desktop from this link
http://www.atribune.org/content/view/19/2/ You will need it later in safe mode.

  Reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following.

After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;

Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;

Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".

Choose your usual account.

  Run AVG Antispyware - make sure of the following settings.

Select the "Scanner" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "Settings" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "Recommended actions" and then select "Quarantine".
Under "Reports"

Select "Automatically generate report after every scan"
Un-Select "Only if threats were found"
Save this scan log.

  Run ATF-Cleaner from safe mode.Double-click ATF-Cleaner.exe to run the program.
Under Main choose: Select All
Click the Empty Selected button.
If you use firefox also, select at top of ATF cleaner-tick Select all and run again.

  Reboot into normal windows, run ATF cleaner again and post a fresh 'HJT' log along with the safemode scan log from AVG Antispyware.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's the logs.  I noticed that HJT didn't get rid of the 3 R1 entries and the R0 entry.  I also noticed today by doing various spyware scans I found Trojan Downloader ZLOB with Adaware SE and Spy Sweeper.  Deleted it through Adaware but re-scaned and found it again and quarantined.  Ran Spy sweeper and found it again, quarantined it and that's as far as I've gotten with that.  Do you think I still have it?  How to be sure to get rid of?


Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:30:51 PM, on 11/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1138842645\EE\AOLHostManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SnoopFreeUI] SnoopFreeUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Snoop Free Service (SnoopFreeSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe



AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

 + Created at:	3:20:35 PM 11/9/2006

 + Scan result:	



HKU\S-1-5-21-3509342884-2841826636-1919853752-1007\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{1A29A79A-B9C8-44A9-BEDF-7FADDE3CF33F} -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
HKU\S-1-5-21-3509342884-2841826636-1919853752-1007\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{8BF5B8FC-11CB-409F-8C91-4D4CA04A1B6D} -> Adware.Generic : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\mark\Cookies\mark@admarketplace[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Admarketplace : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\mark\Cookies\mark@com[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Com : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\mark\Cookies\mark@e-2dj6wgkisgczseo.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\mark\Cookies\mark@e-2dj6wjk4olcpaco.stats.esomniture[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\mark\Cookies\mark@adopt.euroclick[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Euroclick : Cleaned.
C:\Documents and Settings\mark\Cookies\mark@sales.liveperson[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Liveperson : Cleaned.


::Report end


----------



## edifier (Nov 9, 2006)

> I noticed that HJT didn't get rid of the 3 R1 entries and the R0 entry



  It's probably one of your security programs blocking it.



> I also noticed today by doing various spyware scans I found Trojan Downloader ZLOB with Adaware SE and Spy Sweeper. Deleted it through Adaware but re-scaned and found it again and quarantined. Ran Spy sweeper and found it again, quarantined it and that's as far as I've gotten with that. Do you think I still have it? How to be sure to get rid of?



  Can you post the path(s) that Spysweeper is listing as infected?.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's the Adaware log for the trojan.  Does that file indicate it is located in the system restore files?  If so I deleted all restore files per your previous instructions after finding it.  I found other infections in similar files yesterday and deleted the system restore files yesterday too.  I researched this trojan and I guess it is really hard to get rid of.  Any good way to get all remnents of it?


ArchiveData(zlob.bckp)
Referencefile : SE1R131 09-11-2006
======================================================

WIN32.TROJANDOWNLOADER.ZLOB
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
obj[0]=File : C:\System Volume Information\_restore{348DB8EC-73A3-48FB-ADE8-4BD3BBE539B1}\RP6\A0001561.exe


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

edifier said:


> Can you post the path(s) that Spysweeper is listing as infected?.



I quarantined it then deleted it from spy sweeper, but it's still quarantined in adaware per previous post.


----------



## edifier (Nov 9, 2006)

To be honest with you, i would prefer to see the result from Weboot Spysweeper. If need be, flush the restore folder again (reboot), update Spysweeper, then reboot into safemode and scan again. If anything shows up, save the scan log and post here.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 9, 2006)

edifier said:


> To be honest with you, i would prefer to see the result from Weboot Spysweeper.



I was reading your mind   I was running (not in safe mode though) spy sweeper again to see if the trojan showed up againg, and you got your wish.


4:17 PM:   HKU\WRSS_Profile_S-1-5-21-3509342884-2841826636-1919853752-1005\software\microsoft\internet explorer\toolbar\webbrowser\ || {1a29a79a-b9c8-44a9-bedf-7fadde3cf33f} (ID = 1825696)
4:17 PM:   HKU\WRSS_Profile_S-1-5-21-3509342884-2841826636-1919853752-1005\software\microsoft\internet explorer\toolbar\webbrowser\ || {8aed5df3-6e0b-4930-b1a5-f8aa8d757497} (ID = 1816464)
4:17 PM:   HKU\WRSS_Profile_S-1-5-21-3509342884-2841826636-1919853752-1005\software\internet security\ (ID = 1553896)
4:17 PM:   Found Trojan Horse: trojan-downloader-zlob


----------



## edifier (Nov 9, 2006)

Run hijack this, click the "open misc. tool section" button, click "open uninstall manager>click save list,yes to the prompts, notepad will open with your add/remove programs list.Post that list here.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 10, 2006)

Here's the add/remove list:


Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 6.0
Adobe Reader 7.0
America Online (Choose which version to remove)
AOL Coach Version 2.0(Build:20041026.5 en)
AOL Connectivity Services
AOL Spyware Protection
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
a-squared Free 2.1
AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
Big Money Deluxe 1.22
Canon iP1600
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint
CCleaner (remove only)
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell DJ Explorer
Digital Media Reader
Frogger v3.0e
GameTap
Heavy Weapon Deluxe 1.0
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
InterActual Player
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
Kaspersky Online Scanner
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft Digital Image Starter Edition 2006
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2005
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft Works
Monopoly Tycoon
Mozilla Firefox (1.5)
Multimedia Keyboard Driver
Napster
Napster Burn Engine
Nero BurnRights
Nero OEM
NVIDIA Drivers
Panda ActiveScan
PCFriendly
PowerCodec 4.0
PowerDVD
QuickTime
RealArcade
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Rocket Power Extreme Arcade Games
SBC Self Support Tool
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
SimCity 3000
SnoopFree Privacy Shield
SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Sonic Encoders
Spy Sweeper
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
SpywareGuard v2.2
TipTop Deluxe 1.1
Trend Micro Antivirus
TrueCodec 5.0
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Viewpoint Media Player
WildTangent GameChannel (remove only)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix - KB895316
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
WinPatrol
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger
ZoneAlarm


----------



## edifier (Nov 10, 2006)

Uninstall the following.

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
Viewpoint Media Player
WildTangent GameChannel (remove only)

  Then navigate to the following folders and delete if still present.

C:\Program Files\Viewpoint Media Player
C:\Program Files\WildTangent

  Download SmitfraudFix (by S!Ri) http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.zip to your Desktop.
Extract all the files to your Destop. A folder named SmitfraudFix will be created on your Desktop.


  Open the SmitfraudFix folder and double-click smitfraudfix.cmd
Select option #1 - Search by typing 1 and press Enter
This program will scan large amounts of files on your computer for known patterns so please be patient while it works. When it is done, the results of the scan will be displayed and it will create a log named rapport.txt in the root of your drive, eg: Local Disk C: or partition where your operating system is installed. Post this log.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 10, 2006)

I hope I did this right.

SmitFraudFix v2.120

Scan done at 21:02:54.53, Thu 11/09/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\mollie\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\mollie


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\mollie\Application Data


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\mollie\FAVORI~1


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files 

C:\Program Files\PowerCodec\ FOUND !
C:\Program Files\TrueCodec\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{f31aee4a-1530-4fef-8537-79c6973bff9a}"="gaonic"


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{0d9eb558-0666-479e-868a-21b1d1a53bd1}"="clamoring"



»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## edifier (Nov 10, 2006)

Reboot your computer in Safe Mode.

  Again - Very Important:
Make sure security programs such as - Trend Micro, AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5, WebrootSpy Sweeper, WinPatrol, SPYBOT, etc are DISABLED until they are needed. They may interfere with the cleaning process.

  Run SmitfraudFix

* Open the SmitfraudFix Folder, then double-click smitfraudfix.cmd file to start the tool.
* Select option #2 - Clean by typing 2 and press Enter.
* Wait for the tool to complete and disk cleanup to finish.
* You will be prompted : "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry ?" answer Yes by typing Y and hit Enter.
* The tool will also check if wininet.dll is infected. If a clean version is found, you will be prompted to replace wininet.dll. Answer Yes to the question "Replace infected file ?" by typing Y and hit Enter.

A reboot may be needed to finish the cleaning process, if you computer does not restart automatically please do it yourself manually. Save this log. Reboot into normal windows.

  Post the safemode SmitFraud scan log and check add/remove programs to make sure PowerCodec and TrueCodec are gone.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry it took me so long to post back I just worked 12hrs today and just got done eating dinner.  Here's the safe mode smitfraudfix log and add/remove program list and a latest HJT log for fun.


SmitFraudFix v2.120

Scan done at 20:35:43.48, Fri 11/10/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\mollie\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{f31aee4a-1530-4fef-8537-79c6973bff9a}"="gaonic"


[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{0d9eb558-0666-479e-868a-21b1d1a53bd1}"="clamoring"


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\Program Files\PowerCodec\ Deleted
C:\Program Files\TrueCodec\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done. 

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll


»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End






Ad-Aware SE Personal
Adobe Flash Player 9 ActiveX
Adobe Reader 6.0
Adobe Reader 7.0
America Online (Choose which version to remove)
AOL Coach Version 2.0(Build:20041026.5 en)
AOL Connectivity Services
AOL Spyware Protection
AOL You've Got Pictures Screensaver
a-squared Free 2.1
AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5
Big Money Deluxe 1.22
Canon iP1600
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint
CCleaner (remove only)
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell DJ Explorer
Digital Media Reader
Frogger v3.0e
GameTap
Heavy Weapon Deluxe 1.0
High Definition Audio Driver Package - KB888111
HijackThis 1.99.1
Hotfix for Windows Media Format SDK (KB902344)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB914440)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915865)
InterActual Player
Kaspersky Online Scanner
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 Hotfix (KB887998)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Hotfix (KB886903)
Microsoft Digital Image Starter Edition 2006
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2005
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office Standard Edition 2003
Microsoft Works
Monopoly Tycoon
Mozilla Firefox (1.5)
Multimedia Keyboard Driver
Napster
Napster Burn Engine
Nero BurnRights
Nero OEM
NVIDIA Drivers
Panda ActiveScan
PCFriendly
PowerDVD
QuickTime
RealArcade
RealPlayer
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver
Rocket Power Extreme Arcade Games
SBC Self Support Tool
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB890046)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896358)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896423)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896424)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB896428)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB904706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB905915)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB908519)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911567)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB911927)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB912919)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913446)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB913580)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914388)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB914389)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB916281)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917159)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917422)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB917953)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918439)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB918899)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB919007)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920214)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920670)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB920685)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921398)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB921883)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922616)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB922819)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923414)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924191)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB924496)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB925486)
SimCity 3000
SnoopFree Privacy Shield
SoftV92 Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Sonic Encoders
Spy Sweeper
Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.4
SpywareBlaster v3.5.1
SpywareGuard v2.2
TipTop Deluxe 1.1
Trend Micro Antivirus
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB900485)
Update for Windows XP (KB904942)
Update for Windows XP (KB908531)
Update for Windows XP (KB910437)
Update for Windows XP (KB911280)
Update for Windows XP (KB916595)
Update for Windows XP (KB920872)
Update for Windows XP (KB922582)
Windows Installer 3.1 (KB893803)
Windows Internet Explorer 7
Windows Media Format Runtime
Windows Media Player 10 Hotfix - KB895316
Windows XP Hotfix - KB886185
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887472
Windows XP Hotfix - KB887742
WinPatrol
Yahoo! Internet Mail
Yahoo! Messenger
ZoneAlarm




Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:50:57 PM, on 11/10/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLHOS~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\113884~1\EE\AOLServiceHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SnoopFreeUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\mpbtn.exe
C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgbhp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SpywareGuard Download Protection - {4A368E80-174F-4872-96B5-0B27DDD11DB2} - C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\dlprotect.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunKistEM] "C:\Program Files\Digital Media Reader\shwiconem.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1138842645\EE\AOLHostManager.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] %WINDIR%\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CHotkey] zHotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] "RUNDLL32.EXE" C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Motive SmartBridge] C:\PROGRA~1\SBCSEL~1\SMARTB~1\MotiveSB.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NapsterShell] "C:\Program Files\Napster\napster.exe" /systray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [pccguide.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\pccguide.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCClient.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\PCClient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TM Outbreak Agent] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\TMOAgent.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SnoopFreeUI] SnoopFreeUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\Program Files\BillP Studios\WinPatrol\winpatrol.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: SpywareGuard.lnk = C:\Program Files\SpywareGuard\sgmain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SBC Self Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\SBC Self Support Tool\bin\matcli.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/kos/english/kavwebscan_unicode.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/popcap/zuma/popcaploader_v6.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Snoop Free Service (SnoopFreeSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\SnoopFreeSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Trend NT Realtime Service (Tmntsrv) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\Tmntsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (tmproxy) - Trend Micro Incorporated. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Antivirus\tmproxy.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe


----------



## edifier (Nov 11, 2006)

Alright then.

  Go into your security programs like Norton, AVG Antispyware, Spysweeper, etc and delete the contents of their 'Quarantine Folder'.

  Flush the Restore Folder again.

  Then see if Norton, Spysweeper is clean now.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 11, 2006)

Just scaned with spysweeper twice and no sigh of the zlob.  Spysweeper was the only one that would detect it. Adaware found it once.  Should the zlob be completetly gone now?  I will delete all quarantines sections and flush the restore files.  Thanks


----------



## edifier (Nov 11, 2006)

If your not clean now, throw that computer out the window.


----------



## da5176 (Nov 11, 2006)

edifier said:


> If your not clean now, throw that computer out the window.



No need, I think it's clean.  Ran spysweeper again after latest suggestions and nothing was found.  Edifier thank you so much.  The only thing that could have made your help any better was if this was my own computer.  My friend was very thankful for all my help in getting rid of the almost 750 peices of spyware adware, and viruses out of her computer, said I can't take all the credit I had a little help.  (Lot's of help actually)   Thanks again!


----------



## edifier (Nov 11, 2006)

Your Welcome.

  One thing left to do. Go here - http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index.jsp and install 'Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9'


----------

